# Soon we will have a few more babies! Picture Update



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My doe Penny should be kidding sometime in the next 4 weeks (I know horrible I don't know the exact date) but Titan came out of the doe pasture the end of July and things must have "clicked" right before he left :laugh: 

She has been confirmed by Biotracking. She is such a deep big doe it is hard to tell for sure how close she is. She is also 3 years old and these will be her 1st kids. The area "infront" of her udder is starting to hang low-but her udder is not filling up. So I don't know how close the babies are--maybe not till December? 

We will see! I am getting excited to have some little ones! It will so neat to watch her with her babies, she is such a silly doe all on her own.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies!*

:thumb: Keep us updated!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies!*

That is so exciting. Please keep us updated, I love reading everyone's adventures and am learning so much.
We just started with goats a few weeks back. They were in with a buck at their breeders, so the thought was that they were bred, but two of them have come into heat since I got them. My older buck followed them around and went to town,well at least he did with my little tri-colored girl. It was pouring the entire day the first doe went into heat and they spent the day in the barn, but he did mount her once that I saw. The third doe has not come into heat and seems bigger, and she is the queen, so I think she may be pregnant already. I have no idea what her due date will be either.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies!*

Oh can't wait to see them! 
I hope everything goes smoothly for you this time ray: .


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies!*

Thank you so much for the will wishes Happy Hobby! I have a feeling things will be much better this time! I am looking forward to watching my doe raise the baby or babies (and not me! LOL)

I have been turning Mojo out w/my other doe when I can but you better believe me--I write each time down on the calendar and I know so much more it is easier to tell. Like he was with her this past Saturday but this week she had a glop of discharge middle of the week so she most likely came into heat again. He will go back out w/her today after they eat (the bucks eat different feed from my does) and then we shall see  But I write each date down on the calendar now-this not knowing is for the birdies! :ROFL:

I will get some pics toay so we can watch as she goes along


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies!*

So exciting! Kidding season is almost here.......soooooo close! Can't wait to see your babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies!*

:clap: I love babies....can't wait to see them... :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies!*

Here are some pictures I snapped of her in the pasture yesterday--what do you think re: how long it might be??


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

Well I would say she still has some time. Her udder isn't really growing much and her pooch isn't loosening very much yet. I am thinking mid December. But that is just a guess, I am also guessing twins. Now with all that said my doe Faith, on her 2nd freshening and 1st freshening with me, didn't start her udder till 1-2 weeks before and then it did not fill until she was pushing so anything can happen. I am hoping for a black paint doe in there.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

Roger-your my kinda guy :thumb: (re: the black and white paint) :ROFL:

Well it could be mid december. Titan did not leave the doe pen till the very end of July. Nothing like waiting until the last minute hu?? :laugh:

You know... I had blood tests done because my other doe is HUGE-but according to the blood testing she is "open" I still have my doubts I think they might have switched the tubes of blood! LOL!! But then...she has no udder filling either. LOL-I can't win!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

BTW--all that shaggy, sandy colored hair--that is winter coat right?? I thought it was but I wanted to ask to be sure. It started growing in about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

Yes that is their winter coat mine are all getting it too. I think it looks cool on Mojo because he looks smokey but I hate it on my does that have red because they just look so unkept. Jasmine my red paint sr. doe just looks so ugly I think.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

lol-yes, unkept is the word! We try so hard for sleek, shiney coats-then this is what grows in :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

I know right and the red does always shed last and look crappy forever. I am thinking about shaving Valentine in April if it is warm enough so she has time for the hair to grow back before the fair.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

I hope she has an easy kidding and has :kidred: :kidred: ! Good luck :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

I think it is time for some updated pictures.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

:greengrin: I do agree! I will see if I can find time tomorrow--errands, chores, shopping & a Christmas Party to go to :leap: But..I always love to make time for my goats.

If not tomorrow definately sunday


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Soon we will have a few more babies! Pictures *

Here are some pictures we took today--see any difference from before??? I dont' think I see much of one, if any :shrug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't see a difference at all I hope she is just a really late bloomer because isn't she due this month? I have a doe that looks about the same but she isn't due till January 8th.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Bah! I knew that was gonna be the answer! Man I can't win!! Well SOMEONE is preggo because I got positive biotracking results! LOL So somehwere, somehow we will have babies :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Who all did you blood test?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well...her and the doe under the post "this doe is a real head scratcher for me".....you don't think the blood got mixed up---do you????


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is the only doe I have a due date on and she is the only one who is not growing an udder. The other 2 I didn't know if they had been bred or not and they are both uddering up. The only thing that is telling me she is bred is her vulva is really starting to loosen up. I am sure she is also carrying a single because she is not very big.
Here is a rear shot of her.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What is her due date?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

January 7th is when she is due and she is supposed to be the first one but Jasmine looks like she could beat her.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it her first time? It is Penny's first time, I have heard FF bag up differently?

actually, your goat's hiney end looks alot like Penny's as far as udder development & such.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is her second kidding but first delivery.......She had a c-section last year she was bred too small and was about 85 pounds when she kidded and it was a 10 pound buckling. She is looking a ton smaller this year so I am hoping she will kid just fine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maggie, is it possible she was really bred later than you think? All of our does except 1 was a first timer when we got their first kids from them, and they started bagging up around 6 weeks before they were due.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm ...I don't see much difference either..... but ...they love to keep up stressed and guessing.... :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ok so here is a good shot from today----see anything we may have missed from the other days pictures?? :shrug: I think it looks bigger to me? :laugh:

also-I just checked and I saw a post I put up on Aug. 9th were I wrote that Titan moved into the buck pen 2 weeks ago. So the end of July is accurate.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe a little bigger?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Have you tried feeling for kid movement? Feel on the bottom of her belly in front of her udder. In all of my girls I noticed the most kid movement while they were eating their grain or right after.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

She doesn't look very wide but definitely looks deep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That Doe is throwing me off..... she may be a bit bigger around the belly but.. it may be that her Rumen is full.... :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Pam, I am glad it is a bit confusing for you too (re: both of my girls who IS preggo) lol!! I feel a bit "dumb" myself but the one with the positive results....well, to ME (what little I know) I would sure bet it was the other that was pregnant. 

LOL well--ONE of them will pop and we shall see who it is for sure then!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry BBB, I know this has to be very frustrating! Hang in there, hopefully the girls will both end up with wonderful surprises for you!  
I can't really tell if our 3 girls are pregnant, I am sure they are, especially the one <she was bred like 50x in 3 days! I was wondering if she'd ever stop standing for him LOL>. The other 2 were hand bred, since the buck was too short to reach them, so we had to back the girls up to a pallet for him to stand on, hehe!!!
I haven't noticed a heat cycle on them and they run with the buck, so.....

Have you put the girls anywhere near the buck? if you can maybe you should? Then watch for any signs of someone coming in heat? Our herd queen is hard to tell when she is in heat. We did notice this time thankfully simply because she was one the buck couldn't reach, and he was still scared of her at the time LOL The first sign for me was the fact she didn't butt him away, she was ALWAYS butting him away and he would run for his life! 
Now they are lovers, although I think she is kind of embarrassed since he is umm...a lil young LOL


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

What ever happened? Did you get some kids yet? :shrug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

NOPE! Lol :laugh: 

seems my biopryn test was a big ole FALSE positive and we have begun goatie girl diets! We will breed in April/May for October'ish babies :greengrin: 

I was dissapointed but not much I could do about that :shrug: In their defense the bucklings I had in with them this summer was only 6 months old. So he likely was not even mature enough to breed them-but there is always that chance. 

In April my buckling (that we have now) will be 9 months old--much better chance IMO

Thanks for asking--your Sparrow is gorgeous! My girls would like her crowns :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a bummer... I am sorry....  :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

What a bummer :tears: Well good luck this spring


----------

